
Thanks to Apple’s Influence, You’re Not Getting a Rifle Emoji - uptown
https://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarzel/thanks-to-apples-influence-youre-not-getting-a-rifle-emoji
======
zeveb
> Many inside Unicode disagree that emoji rises to the level of an emerging
> language, but there’s little debate that it has quickly become a meaningful,
> global form of expression and communication.

That raises an interesting point: is opposition to a rifle emoji in effect an
attempt to prevent thoughtcrime?

------
inputjoker
We already have a pistol emoji. Now how does a rifle cause problems.

Now they should shutdown iPhone when someone types 'rifle' or 'gun' or 'porn'
:/

